

Hacking Glucose Meters & Insulin Pumps - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/hacking-human-body-scada-system

======
arkitaip
Sorry but this is a dupe
[http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=site:http://news.yco...](http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=site:http://news.ycombinator.com+insulin+hackers)

